# my wife and my girl friend asked the same question?



## SJ Bear Hunter (Nov 19, 2005)

When D...TV updates the software for the R15 and it includes new features how do they let R15 users know about it. :nono2:


----------



## wohlfie (Dec 28, 2005)

SJ Bear Hunter said:


> When D...TV updates the software for the R15 and it includes new features how do they let R15 users know about it. :nono2:


They make sure Earl gets the update first, and then he posts info on this forum....

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: I crack myself up! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

wohlfie said:


> They make sure Earl gets the update first, and then he posts info on this forum....
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: I crack myself up! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Actually it is more like I get a list of the features...
Kinda like "release notes", but unofficial...


----------



## Laverne (Feb 17, 2005)

Your wife AND your girlfriend asked about this????? :lol:


----------



## jonaswan2 (Oct 29, 2005)

You bas$$$$!!! Nice job.


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

Laverne said:


> Your wife AND your girlfriend asked about this????? :lol:


Ya I was thinking the exact same thing.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

SJ Bear Hunter said:


> When D...TV updates the software for the R15 and it includes new features how do they let R15 users know about it. :nono2:


But on a serous note....to answer your question....they don't.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Actually it is more like I get a list of the features...
> Kinda like "release notes", but unofficial...


What ever happen to the messages that they send you on the DVR. On the UTV they would send a message to tell you the new features, when they were major changes, like they added folders to the UTV. The didn't put a message in the DVR message box telling about 30 sec slip?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

I don't know.

I only remember that message once with the DTivo... (with a listing of new features) and that was the same upgrade they sent mail to the house, plastered it on their website, ect....


----------



## walters (Nov 18, 2005)

There was a message with every update on the DTiVo, starting with 2.0.1. It didn't list bugs fixed, but it listed new features, if any, and described how the update would happen (either automatically at 2am or you could do it by resetting).


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

We know that this i fake because no one with a wife and a girlfriend has time for TV>


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

I cant remember ever getting told what an update does or fixes. I get MicroSoft updates and they download automatically and install at night, My virus/spam software gets new updates and it never says whats added/changed. The same with most of my other computer programs. I never know what any of them do.

Not sure why people expect so much from DirecTv when no one else is doing it either.


----------



## Alexandrepsf (Oct 26, 2005)

cabanaboy1977 said:


> What ever happen to the messages that they send you on the DVR. On the UTV they would send a message to tell you the new features, when they were major changes, like they added folders to the UTV. The didn't put a message in the DVR message box telling about 30 sec slip?


That was the good old time.

Now they are so ashamed of the mistakes that they make that they do not dare telling us what they fix. :lol:

Seriously, I work in the software field, and this is the first time that i see a company updating their software without officialy explaining what they do. Specially that these boxes are OURS. So they HAVE to inform us about the changes they make on OUR box.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

Alexandrepsf said:


> That was the good old time.
> 
> Now they are so ashamed of the mistakes that they make that they do not dare telling us what they fix. :lol:
> 
> Seriously, I work in the software field, and this is the first time that i see a company updating their software without officialy explaining what they do. Specially that these boxes are OURS. So they HAVE to inform us about the changes they make on OUR box.


I wish that they would butt hey don't have to.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Alexandrepsf said:


> Seriously, I work in the software field, and this is the first time that i see a company updating their software without officialy explaining what they do. Specially that these boxes are OURS. So they HAVE to inform us about the changes they make on OUR box.


Serious?

Countless times... I have to go hunt to find what "updates" do.
Even the Microsoft Updates are not 100% in their documentation


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

I can understand they don't want to broadcast every little change, but you'd figure they could at least send a little message to the DVR to let you know the major fixes or improvements. I'd be pretty ticked/confuzed if I just bought the R15 (and didn't know about this forum) and then two days later the skip to end starting doing something different and wasn't in the manual.

It would be nice to know every little bug that they fix but we know that's not going to happen. Hopefully they will at least send a message out with this new update boasting the new 30 sec slip feature, so the normal people won't be confuzed.


----------



## gvaughn (Dec 5, 2005)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Serious?
> 
> Countless times... I have to go hunt to find what "updates" do.
> Even the Microsoft Updates are not 100% in their documentation


Technically, we don't OWN MS software (or almost any other software for that matter)...we just get a license to use it. So there is a difference between owning and licensing.

Having said that though...I don't really think they have an obligation to tell us about updates and what they include, though it would be nice.


----------



## Malibu13 (Sep 12, 2004)

Laverne said:


> Your wife AND your girlfriend asked about this????? :lol:


And "Laverne" appears to be right "ONCE AGAIN!


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

Geronimo said:


> I never cared for all the signatures that insult posters with other points of view.


Well...that's pretty narrow-minded! 

Seriously though, some feel that free speech means they have the right to force others to listen.


----------



## irmolars (Mar 12, 2006)

They don't post what they fix because they don't even know themselves.:lol:


----------

